# My 508:(



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Its pixeling and freezing on regular tv watching. My signal strength is over 100 on all transponders. I tried putting on my extra twin LNB feed, it normally lives on my SW64/ In any case iits doing the same thing there 

This common?

I guess its time for another exchange Oh well this ones modem never worked good from the beginning, it loaded the phone line and caused lower volume on all phones when it was plugged in

I am upgrading to dishpro too. Sometuimes I feel like I am still a dealer


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I ran a temporary seperate cable from my test dish so that elminates cables. Rebooting didnt help either.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Geez Bob you seem to have the worst luck. Maybe you should just hang it up and use an antenna. I have the 508 and it seems to be working pretty well. It has probably frozen once a week, usually when switching from a recorded program to live programming. I can't say that I get much if any pixelization and I watch it on a 57" widescreen so you'd think I would notice it. I have heard that there are problems with some tuners - maybe thats the problem

Good Luck


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am JINXED

I am not upset I have heard of others with troubles and my wife REALLY is a heavy user. I counted 80 PVR recordings scheduled on the 721 yesterday.... ALL JENS except 2/

Wonder when the 522 will be out?

One thing I am COMPLETELY rewiring my system. All the cable and switches, grounding blocks etc will be new. If theres any hidden flakey troubles this will hopefully elminate them.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

i think that little factoid might be a clue as to why you seem to have more problems than anyone else seems to have... looks like you beat the hell out of your machines. 80 events scheduled... I think you've crossed the boundary of normal usage.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

uYeah my wife is way too much into tv. Lately it cooking shows. 

Wish she would get into exercise, cleaning the house and sex.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Go back to OTA and cut out satellite and cable and pvrs and she will have no excuse like cooking shows. Of course there is still soap operas and talk shows that take up at least 90% of daytime tv on the big four.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

hope she doesn't read this board, bob... you definitely wouldn't be a well-adjusted individual then, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am safe she has never visited here. She has no interest in DBS other than watching tv.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I feel like I am jinxed with bad satellite tuners in the PVR's as well. I am thinking about getting something to wire to my computer for a pvr with all the features probably even more with an external hard drive. 

This would allow me to replace the hard drive if it fail or if I need more space for shows, I can take the hard drive with me to keep all the info I have to use with other computers, have a travel pvr, use it with cable or outdoor antenna, no monthly fees, I can use it with any satellite receiver, and its a lot cheaper. 

I'd say when I do find a good replacement that I can use my computer to do this I will be selling the 721. I cannot live without pvr when the new shows come out this fall.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have been using a 508 for a few months now without a flaw. I used it for a month or so before I would sell them to customers and have since installed about 4 or so of them with no problems from any of them.... knock on wood. It really does change the way you watch television.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *uYeah my wife is way too much into tv. Lately it cooking shows.
> 
> Wish she would get into exercise, cleaning the house and sex. *


Actually, having sex while cleaning the house is good exercise. Doesn't seem like you are asking for too much...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Big bob your really funny


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

> _
> 
> Wish she would get into exercise, cleaning the house and sex. [/B]_


_

If this happens, does your wife have a sister?!? If so, can I have her phone number and the model numbers of her receivers? _


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I read this not long ago on the net and think its the funniest thing I ever saw

You need to find a wife who loves to keep house.

You need to find a wife who makes a very good income.

You need to find a wife who loves sex.

now scroll down




keep going



ITS MOST IMPORTANT THESE THREE WOMEN NEVER MEET!!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I find I have a tree obstruction affecting just a few 61.5 transponders. Now I wonder f varying signal strength on one slot can cause a myriad of flakiness on other slot viewing?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Neil Derryberry _
> *i think that little factoid might be a clue as to why you seem to have more problems than anyone else seems to have... looks like you beat the hell out of your machines. 80 events scheduled... I think you've crossed the boundary of normal usage. *


I was thinking the same thing. Yes, it should be able to handle extreme usage. At the same time, extreme usage of any appliance will make it much more likely that you will have problems.

Dennis


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob I have never heard of a tree blocking specific transponders. Thats a new one for me. :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Oddly enough I saw that before from my 61.5 dish. I was planning on moving it anyway. Happened years ago before the tree was trimmed. Had forgotten all about that. I will disconnect 61.5 and see if it makes any difference.

Just right it can wipe out just a few transponders. Since we dont watch internationals I wouldnt see it.


----------

